# Replanting parts of old irrigated pasture - advice please



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I am in the process of replanting parts of my pasture after tilling to level it out. I have some high/low spots along the bottom 1/3 of two fields that are difficult to flood irrigate, so I decided to use the tools I have to correct. The reason for the post is about the final prep and planting method I plan to use given the equipment I have on hand work.

I have a Bobcat CT235 and a Terraforce 74" 3 PT tiller (made by Ansung). This tiller suposidely requires 50 HP to run, but my Bobcat does fine, as I can just slow down with the hydrostatic Drive. Pasture has not been worked in at least 30 years at leats. First pass cut 4 inches, second in opposit direstion got down to 6 to 8 without issue. Tractor and tiller worked great. Took me about 4 hours to work and acre over twice. I am waiting for temps to cool before planting - probably the end of the month here in Colorado. By then we will be in the 30's daytime with low 20's to teens at night. Right now we are running 50"s and high 20's at night, which I am told is too warm for fall planting here. Thoughts?

I want the tilled area to gain some moisture and settle before I take a third pass with the tiller to break up the remaining clumps. I then plan to do a final leveling with my Harrow turned upside down, broadcast seed, then use the harrow upside down again to cover seed. I do not have assess to a seed drill. I will seed with a premioun irrigated pasture mix from the local CoOp that has worked well in the past for me. I will be adding 5% red clover and about 5% alfalfa. I have had good luck with the clover in the past, but not the alfalfa using a smaller tiller and rake. I was told I planted at the wrong time and too deep before.

Question. With well pulverised soil, will the planting method I plan to use work. Broadcast seeding followed by the harrow turned upside down so it does not dig in. Should I wheel role after with my Sears garden tractor? I do have a 3 foot landscape rake to rake the seed in if that will work better.

I also plan to fence off the seeded area to keep the horses from tracking the area up and rolling in the tilled soil as they do now  My gray Arab/Paint is now Brown in color.

All segestions are welcome.

PS - One last question. How do I get spellcheck to work here. I can highlight, then right click and get the spellcheck option, but it does not work on this board as it does others. It works in the topic tile, but not in the text body.

Thanks again - Keith


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Being in the far West, your methods of seed bed preparation and planting is going to be somewhat different than the vast majority of posters on here Keith. But we have several from your part of the country that are regular contributors to this site. Teslan and hallshay is in your State and watersway64 is just North of you and others from around your locale. I am sure they will contribute shortly.

I think the spellcheck operation is a software issue.....I will forward your spellcheck question to our site guru.

Regards, Mike


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks so much - look forwad to the comments. I would like to see green this spring, sprouting up, and not mud pies. My green thumb is limited, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

This all seems good to me Yoda, though I will add for alfalfa, you should roll the field with something other than your horse before broadcasting  . The rule of thumb is the heel of your boot should only leave a small impression. Any softer, and the seed will go too deep. There should be 10% of seed left on top, then rolled again afterwards.

For grasses, I've got no idea, never grown it intentionally, so hopefully someone else can add some more.


----------



## puritanize (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey Keith

IPB has known about this issue and cannot replicate it, for some it works, others it does not. Mine does on 4 different browsers. Sorry about that. Wish I could conjure up a fix for it.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks folks. Once seeded I will wheel roll with the garden tractor. The turf tires should do a good job.

To the admin, I'm running Firefox. Ill try IE8 sometime and see if it works. Probably on my end though. Thanks for looking into it.

Update - I found a Firefox add on that works. Thanks again


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with askinner your seed bed is to soft and will cause you to plant seed to deep. A roller packer would solve it or a Brillion seeder would solve the problem.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Spring is here and it appear to be working. Green grass everywhere. Only a few bare spots. Now all I need it rain - been a bit dry until last night.

BTW after planting I did rake (drag harrow turned upside down) and wheel roll with the tractor. I can see a difference where I could not get.

Thanks for the advice


----------

